# Front wheel and tire fitment and trunk pan question



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

Getting ready to order my wheels and tires need info on largest 18 in front tire and rim I can use I would like as large lip as possible, will be using AFX spindle wildwood brakes and not sure on brand of A Arm set up yet any info?

Also my trunk area has crater pitting but no holes through the trunk should I replace this area or is it oh to use filler?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you should try protouring.com website for this info lots of knowledge there for larger rims on classic cars


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

i encourage you to do very thorough research on this one.
there are many, many threads out there which describe situations where wheel and tire package was ordered long before final ride height was established.
of course, problems result when it's not done right the first time. 
if you look around online you may be able to find a build similar to yours with some clues about which set-up offers good fitment.
in my opinion the best way to handle this issue is to find a cheap "roller" package to ride on until final ride weight and height are established. then, determine how wide you want your tires, measure for backspacing and calculate offset to get exactly what is required for best fitment.
best of luck getting it figured out... 
danny


----------

